# do rabbits mind if it's drizzling?



## Imbrium (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't take my bunnies outside yesterday morning because it was stupid hot outside and now they're a bit miffed at me for that... they're also bouncing off the walls despite having an indoor run the same size as the outdoor one and I know from experience they won't stop driving me crazy until I take them out 'cause they LOVE their yard time.

we had a front come through overnight w/lots of thunderstorms, and the temperature has dropped significantly to the point that it's perfect for bunnies and I could actually keep them outside much later than I normally do without worrying about them getting too hot. the major storm has passed, but it's still drizzling and the lawn's gonna be wet. the sun will be up in 30-45 minutes - I'm wondering if it's ok to take them out if they're gonna get a little damp. won't be too bad, I'll be sitting out there myself with no umbrella or anything, and I have three HUGE trees out front so I can set up the pens under them to minimize how much drizzle makes it through to them.

(oh, and I take their tunnel and igloo and stuff out with them so they can avoid it if they actually care to... plus ofc if it actually started raining again, I'd pack them up and move them inside ASAP)


----------



## BunBuns Human (Aug 22, 2012)

Depends on the Bunny. By himself, BunBun didn't like rain. Booger likes it, so now BunBun does too.

They spent several hours out in the rain today. They came inside when the rain got so heavy that their outdoor hutch was flooded.

Just like two little kids, playing in the rain and getting covered with mud.

The local cottontails tend to come out when it's raining too.


----------

